
Airbnb hosts defy lockdown laws with 'Covid-19 retreats' - iamben
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-52184497
======
Deadsunrise
_But one Airbnb host told BBC News they had received no clear instructions
from the platform to say they were not allowed to take reservations._

Maybe the platform hasn't been in touch, but the government advice has been
pretty clear and consistent about no non-essential journeys. Why on earth
would they think a holiday retreat would be exempt from that?

~~~
mercer
I suspect 'professional AirBnB hosts' and 'being a shit human' correlate
strongly, is why.

------
jfk13
As usual, greed takes precedence over common sense and civic responsibility.

~~~
seemslegit
What's unsensible or civically irresponsible about moving yourself and your
family to a more sparsely populated location or increasing interpersonal
distance within your own household ?

~~~
merightno
A family from NYC has a much higher risk of having COVID-19 due to being from
the city where people are on top of each other than a family from the country,
and the level of this risk is roughly represented by the hospital facilities
available to each area.

So if people who have a high chance of being sick come to rural America, some
of them will actually be sick with COVID-19 weather they know it or not and
they will overwhelm the limited facilities there, not to mention possibly
infect others and make the situation worse.

~~~
seemslegit
If they come for the isolation they should isolate themselves in rural America
just like they would in the Urban one, re. hospital capacity - if the amount
of refugees will be so significant so as to overwhelm rural hospitals by
itself then the urban hospitals would already be over capacity so the overall
population risk should still be reduced.

The rural environment is more protective to the extent it reduces density and
contact, its hospital capacity is not inherently reserved for the local
population any more than the city hospitals are reserved for the city
residents and if other arrangements are in place incoming people should be
advised and take it into their calculations. Combined with the general effort
to bend the curve the ability to wear- level geographically is a plus not a
minus. Frankly I'm surprised there aren't massive medical airtrains being
planned to carry patients from overwhelmed hospitals to more coping ones.

